# Snakes at the Berry?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I wanted to ask a question, a good friend of mine use to have property up by the berry a while back. He said he never saw a snake in his day at the cabin and also stated the climate is too cold and too short of season for them. As I've been off many beaten paths there in my day I've never seen one until last year on the soldier creek side down by the dam and I seen probably 4 or 5 within a quarter mile stretch. has anyone had any other encounters in either location?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes......



> the soldier creek side down by the dam


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have caught several snakes at Strawberry.
The funny thing is, they all had orange slash marks under their jaws. :rotfl: -_O- -O<-


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I've caught a few garter snakes up there, and there was a lady who was bit by a rattle snake in the parking lot of the marina a few years back


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> I have caught several snakes at Strawberry.
> The funny thing is, they all had orange slash marks under their jaws. :
> 
> Now thats just plain funny ! +999


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

americanforkdude said:


> the climate is too cold and too short of season for them.


 I've also caught snakes at elevations higher than 9000 feet


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> americanforkdude said:
> 
> 
> > the climate is too cold and too short of season for them.
> ...


 Yes- but they didn't have any fleas did they ?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Packfish said:


> UtahHuntingDirect said:
> 
> 
> > americanforkdude said:
> ...


Nope, they were flea free!


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

I guess it's better than "snakes on a plane" - "I'm sick and tired of these *** **** snakes at this *** **** lake" !!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> americanforkdude said:
> 
> 
> > the climate is too cold and too short of season for them.
> ...


Ditto.....green and fast !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, they say that snakes won't be found above 9000ft, but that's not true at all. Uintas, FL Mtn, Huntington Res... Snakes at all of them.

I don't recall seeing any at the Berry, but it's prime territory.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I have caught several snakes at Strawberry.
> The funny thing is, they all had orange slash marks under their jaws. :rotfl: -_O- -O<-


I get it! :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

:O>>: -8/- -8/- -8/- :O—–-:


----------

